# New Alberta Forum



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.albertaaquatica.com/


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Was just at at today browsing around. Hope it does good!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

SearunSimpson said:


> Was just at at today browsing around. Hope it does good!


I hope it does well as well.

It seems that Canadians have trouble getting hobby related items like certain plants and other hard goods so hopefully that helps this problem.

The irony of having big Al's originating in Canada.


----------

